# WAGRS Garden Railway Tour



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

The Wichita Area Garden Rail Road Society will hold there 13th Annual Garden Railway Tour on Saturday September 11th from 10:00 am to 4:00 pm.. For more info go here..
Garden Railway Gizmos 
Phone 316-262-4300 
BulletBob


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is the link to the Tour Flyer: http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/st...opy[2].pdf


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

What no Jim Carter layout to visit. Not on list. later RJD


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Just bring it back up to the top.. 

BulletBob


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim has just completed (or may still even be in the process of completing) the renovations to his layout. Having 600-700+ people trampling all over fragile new growth is not something I would want! Also, this gives some of the others in the club a chance to show off their layouts!


----------



## reeveha (Jan 2, 2008)

Only 3 more days until the Tour on Saturday, Sept 11th. here's a Link to an article in the Wichita Eagle about the tour. There's to be another article this Saturday.


----------



## reeveha (Jan 2, 2008)

Wichita Area Garden Railway Society's 13th Annual Garden tour is happening today and it's a wonderful day is SouthCentral Kansas!!!!!! The high today is suppose to be in the mid-80's!!!! 

We have 8 gardens on the tour and the tour runs from 10am - 4pm . Here's a link to the tour map

The Wichita Eagle has a wonderful articile about Garden Railroading and the WAGRS tour. Can see it here. There another mention in last Saturday's paper Click here to read.


----------

